# Porsche at Donington



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

A Quick edit from today...


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

wow. amazing pic! 

would love this blown up printed on my wall


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stunning shot well done.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Was this just before a huge accident?? :lol:
Great camera work, what mm is the lens?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Stunning photo


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome stuff! Just watching the BTCC on tv - wish I was there!


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

superb shot there mate! lovely and sharp


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

adf27 said:


> Was this just before a huge accident?? :lol:
> Great camera work, what mm is the lens?


lens used is Sigma 120-300 f2.8 :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

did you get many from the touring cars?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> lens used is Sigma 120-300 f2.8 :thumb:


Do you use a Canon camera?

Looking at the price of the lens they are not a massive amount away from the cost of a Canon 70-200 2.8 IS. Is there a reason you chose the Sigma (if indeed you have a Canon body) over the Canon version?

I only ask as I am looking to purchase a new lens for the track.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> did you get many from the touring cars?


yes I was there saturday and sunday too


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Do you use a Canon camera?
> 
> Looking at the price of the lens they are not a massive amount away from the cost of a Canon 70-200 2.8 IS. Is there a reason you chose the Sigma (if indeed you have a Canon body) over the Canon version?
> 
> I only ask as I am looking to purchase a new lens for the track.


I have had canon the 70-200 2.8IS but sold it last year sometime. I bought the Sigma used and must say it is an awesome bit of glass.more reach than the canon 70-200 and takes a 1.4 x and 2x extender very well.
Only the new MKII 70-200 is a great pairing with the 2x converter.Dont be blinded by must have a Canon white L lens. I see many togs at the track... with the sigma 120-300 both non os and the new os version :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> I have had canon the 70-200 2.8IS but sold it last year sometime. I bought the Sigma used and must say it is an awesome bit of glass.more reach than the canon 70-200 and takes a 1.4 x and 2x extender very well.
> Only the new MKII 70-200 is a great pairing with the 2x converter.Dont be blinded by must have a Canon white L lens. I see many togs at the track... with the sigma 120-300 both non os and the new os version :thumb:


Gotta agree here - all my glass is Sigma and I am more than impressed with them. I've not used my 120-400 too much yet but when I have used it I've been more than impressed with it! For the price of the Canon 100-400 I managed to get a Sigma 17-50 F2.8 EX and a Sigma 120-400.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that one as well excellent, and great racing


----------

